# How do they look?



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course, like any mommy, I think my babies are the cutest, smartest(welll, no, they're dumb) most wonderful boers out there.
Well, what do you think?









Sassy on the left(short human, sister) and Chessie on the right(taller human, me).
Both are a little camped under in the back(too far in).









Sassy(r) Chessie(l)

Chessie
























(the one with the human butt haha)

Sassy- I need to retell my sister how to set her up...
















She had just finished peeing, look at the guy in the background!

Thanks!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty fine-


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

they look great my only thing would be that you girls need to smile more. LOL


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

fritzie said:


> they look great my only thing would be that you girls need to smile more. LOL


We do, mom only got pictures of us not smiling somehow! We both got first in showmanship(different classes lol), partially because each of us smiling the most.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls!!


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

are you going to eat them or are they show goats?


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

They're breed does, so they get shown and bred. Their kids, depending on the quality/market, will be for meat, pet or show.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

both goats look really well. I like yours more though. She looks more meaty to me. I like the wide and deep goats and she looks really good.


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Chessie is 100% and Sassy is 97%. Chessie's sire is Sassy's grandsire.

I'd like both of them longer and wider, but both track well and are fleshy.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They do look wonderful...are these does you got out of your breedings


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope. These two are my first boers, beisdes one FFA market wether.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They look very nice. I don't know much about boer conformation but your doe has very good muscling.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, cool! Will you be breeding them?


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice. Yours' rump is better.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice pictures


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Nice pair of goats you have. Its obvious they're well taken care of.

I like the more productive rib shape of your doe. The other goat pinches in behind the shoulder some and is steeper rumped, however she is more extended through the front end and is more feminine in appearance. They both would make great additions to any breeding program.


----------

